# Ronde van Nederlands



## ComedyPilot (12 Mar 2010)

In May I am jumping on a ferry and doing the Ronde van Nederlands. I ordered the guide (in Dutch) off the internet. Got it through the post today, and am madly leafing through and planning mileages/directions etc....touring rules


----------



## rich p (12 Mar 2010)

Is that a set route CP?


----------



## willem (12 Mar 2010)

It is a set route consisting of a combination of a number of Dutch long distance bike routes (The LF routes). It will take you past my front door. As soon as theweather gets better (not yet) I see scores of touring cyclists riding past, filling me with envy.
Willem


----------



## xilios (12 Mar 2010)

Just curious, does the route include Hollands highest point (300 something meters) on the border with Germany and Belgium.


----------



## ComedyPilot (12 Mar 2010)

xilios said:


> Just curious, does the route include Hollands highest point (300 something meters) on the border with Germany and Belgium.



From the map, It looks like Venlo is the furthest south on the border with Germany, then it goes up the Rhine towards Arnhem, or towards the sea via Eindhoven and Breda.


----------



## ComedyPilot (12 Mar 2010)

rich p said:


> Is that a set route CP?



Yes it's a set route, and also 150 miles more than I thought it was 

Still, 750 miles is do-able in 9-10 days - isn't it? 

I can easily do hilly 90-100 mile days loaded up.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Mar 2010)

CP, is there a link that you know of which shows the route?

Thanks


----------



## Haitch (12 Mar 2010)

Like Willem said, the "official" Ronde van Nederland is cobbled together from six separate long distance routes (the LF routes). The best map of it I could find on the interweb is this one. The route is the thick red line but as you can see you can lengthen it or shorten it at as you see fit. 

There is a booklet on the route that costs about GBP 15. It includes more maps, hotel/camp site addresses, descriptions, history, etc. than you can shake a pump at but it's only in Dutch. There is also (are at least there used to be) a map of the Netherlands showing all the LF routes so you can piece together your own tour.


----------



## Haitch (12 Mar 2010)

Alan H said:


> There is also (are at least there used to be) a map of the Netherlands showing all the LF routes so you can piece together your own tour.




Like this, but bigger and on paper.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------



## ComedyPilot (12 Mar 2010)

Alan H said:


> Like this, but bigger and on paper.



That's what I'm reading......


----------



## snorri (12 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Still, 750 miles is do-able in 9-10 days - isn't it?


I dont think you are allowing sufficient time for cake stops..:?:


----------



## Andy in Sig (13 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> From the map, It looks like Venlo is the furthest south on the border with Germany, then it goes up the Rhine towards Arnhem, or towards the sea via Eindhoven and Breda.



If you can find the time, it is worth nipping south from Venlo via Roermond and going to Maastricht. The latter really is a good place especially in summer.


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Mar 2010)

Andy in Sig said:


> If you can find the time, it is worth nipping south from Venlo via Roermond and going to Maastricht. The latter really is a good place especially in summer.



[Goes straight to google maps to see]

I have 10 days to do the 750 miles. Any more is a bonus.


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Mar 2010)

snorri said:


> I dont think you are allowing sufficient time for cake stops..:?:



You might be surprised to know I don't eat much cake.......



............pies are a different kettle of fish


----------



## xilios (13 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> [Goes straight to google maps to see]
> 
> I have 10 days to do the 750 miles.



Seems more of a race than tour. We've cycled some LF routes and they mostly go through very small villages and hamlets and designed to be riden slowly and enjoyed. 
Have you thought about taking a train through some flat and boring parts of the north and visiting more of Limburg in the south.
Anyway you choose I hope you have a nice tour enjoy Holland.
cheers


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Mar 2010)

xilios said:


> Seems more of a race than tour.................Anyway you choose I hope you have a nice tour enjoy Holland.
> cheers



Unfortunately the length of 750 miles is set by the route, I can't change that.

The length of time I have to do it is set by Mrs CP, and I *CAN'T* change that!!!


----------



## xilios (13 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> The length of time I have to do it is set by Mrs CP, and I *CAN'T* change that!!!



Roger that


----------



## chris__P (13 Mar 2010)

The LF routes take you quite a scenic route (i.e. not the most direct way) but are generally well signposted and enjoyable. I say generally because I did lose track of them from time to time. If you find yourself behind schedule, you can always save time by following direct main roads (almost every road has a cycle path next to it) although not as scenic. Of course Holland is very flat so you should be able to do it in the time if you don't mind putting the hours in. Best part is definitely the west coast


----------



## Haitch (14 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Unfortunately the length of 750 miles is set by the route, I can't change that.




CP, you can change the route any time you want to. You are not obliged to follow someone else's suggestion. 

If I remember correctly most of the route along the coast from Harlingen to Lauwersoog for example is a single strip of tarmac through fields. Every couple of hundred metres there is a gate from one field to the next and you have to stop and open it. Depending on the season, sheep will be grazing in the fields and lying on the tarmac. All very pretty and jolly (apart from the sheep droppings) but it would be very difficult to travel at speed along this stretch (the same might apply to other stretches as well).

80 miles a day for 10 days is doable but if you are running short of time, use the other LF routes in the link I gave above to plot a more deadline-friendly route.


----------



## Haitch (14 Mar 2010)

chris__P said:


> The LF routes take you quite a scenic route (i.e. not the most direct way) but are generally well signposted and enjoyable.




The LF routes can sometimes be circuitous, more appropriate for a pleasant day out with ice cream and a picnic. If you have a decent map (avaialble from any VVV tourist information office in Holland), study it in advance and see if you can smooth out the route. 

A couple of hundred metres to the left of my house the LF9 turns to the right and takes the unwitting cyclist about 2km through a housing estate before popping out again 50 metres to the right of my house. The extra distance isn't all that great but it will slow you down -- more junctions, short residential streets instead of faster through routes, and the constant need to look for signs (one of which in this case is missing). On some LF routes, these little diversions can really add up.

I hope I don't sound too alarmist, CP, but it might be something you want to consider.


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Mar 2010)

Alan H said:


> The LF routes can sometimes be circuitous, more appropriate for a pleasant day out with ice cream and a picnic. If you have a decent map (avaialble from any VVV tourist information office in Holland), study it in advance and see if you can smooth out the route.
> 
> A couple of hundred metres to the left of my house the LF9 turns to the right and takes the unwitting cyclist about 2km through a housing estate before popping out again 50 metres to the right of my house. The extra distance isn't all that great but it will slow you down -- more junctions, short residential streets instead of faster through routes, and the constant need to look for signs (one of which in this case is missing). On some LF routes, these little diversions can really add up.
> 
> I hope I don't sound too alarmist, CP, but it might be something you want to consider.



Thanks for the information Alan, I will take heed. I have seen the route do some 'odd' turns similar to the one you describe, and will shortcut accordingly although I still would like to complete it as a round trip. As a realist, I know that if I have to jump on a train to make up time I will do.


----------



## snorri (14 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> As a realist, I know that if I have to jump on a train to make up time I will do.


Seems a pity to rush a cycle tour in The Netherlands, there's lots to see and savour.


----------



## ComedyPilot (14 Mar 2010)

snorri said:


> Seems a pity to rush a cycle tour in The Netherlands, there's lots to see and savour.



10 days is all I have (this time)


----------



## NickC (15 Mar 2010)

Let me know what day you're passing through Eindhoven and I'll be somewhere along the route holding out a hot cup of coffee for you to grab and drink on the move, along with some pix of the countryside (because for sure you won't have time to stop or take a look round, the distance you'll need to be covering per day).


----------



## ComedyPilot (27 Mar 2010)

LF1 de vuurtoren van Noordwijk (kaart traject 21)
LF10 dijkhoogtemarkeringsstenen op plaats waar Slachtedijk bij zeedijk komt (kaart traject 29)
LF14 hunebed ten zuiden van Drouwen (kaart traject 35)
LF4 de Bommelas in het Buurserzand (kaart traject 42)
LF3 bij het veer Vierlingsbeek - Bergen (kaart traject 4)
LF13 het wachthuisje naast de grenspaal bij Horendonk (kaart traject 12)
During the ride the Dutch cycle club who maintain the route set challenges for people doing the tour of the Netherlands. Just take a photo next to the objects listed above. Email the pics in and you get a t shirt.

Thanks to Google streetview I have found them all, and made a note on a sticky and put it in my map for when I do the ride.

Thanks to babelfish I have a bit of an idea what they want!!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Mar 2010)

NickC said:


> Let me know what day you're passing through Eindhoven and I'll be somewhere along the route holding out a hot cup of coffee for you to grab and drink on the move, along with some pix of the countryside (because for sure you won't have time to stop or take a look round, the distance you'll need to be covering per day).



Cheeky!!

I will post on here when/if I find any internet cafes, so people are more than welcome to meet me for a brew.


----------



## Haitch (28 Mar 2010)

Good luck, CP. The terrain's not that demanding and as long as you enjoy being in the saddle you'll be fine (weather permitting). Just take the LF routes at their pace not at yours (which might be faster).


----------



## ComedyPilot (28 Mar 2010)

Alan H said:


> Good luck, CP. The terrain's not that demanding and *as long as you enjoy being in the saddle* you'll be fine (weather permitting). Just take the LF routes at their pace not at yours (which might be faster).



That's what I'm going for, the ride. 

I am well accustomed to 10 hour days in the saddle, so my mileage is not going to be a problem. 

I appreciate what people have said about it being a race, however the route is something I would like to do, but I *DO NOT** have any more time available than 10 days. 

* (courtesy Mrs CP)


----------



## Haitch (28 Mar 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I appreciate what people have said about it being a race




80 miles in ten hours is 8 mph average, hardly a race. You've got bags of time, more than enough to enjoy the countryside. Have fun.


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Apr 2010)

Well, there's no going back now, that's the ferry booked. 

Holiday at work has been booked ages, and Mrs CP is behind the trip, helping organise my camping gear.

I make that 39 days to go, with 13 of them weekends or bank holidays.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Apr 2010)

I don't want to do my upcoming trip alone, so have press-ganged the services of this little fella - he's a pirate, but I just need a name for him. 
View attachment 6048

Answers below please.

Winner gets a Dutch postcard HANDWRITTEN by me from the trip.


----------



## Haitch (4 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Well, there's no going back now




Nice one, CP.


----------



## snorri (4 Apr 2010)

Better give him a Dutch name for the trip, he looks like a Pieter to me, Pieter the Pirate.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Apr 2010)

snorri said:


> Better give him a Dutch name for the trip, he looks like a Pieter to me, Pieter the Pirate.



I like that.......I also quite like a name we made up in a group of bikers going to the TT in Assen - Dick Schlaag (pronounced with a heavy Dutch accent Shhhhlllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggg) - You had to be there I suppose??


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Apr 2010)

Or that policeman played by Paul Whitehouse - Stefan Van Der Haasgracht


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRfluaMKoOY


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2010)

Have I got 39 days to think of a name?


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> Have I got 39 days to think of a name?



Yes, unless you (or someone else) come up with a winner before then?


----------



## Speicher (4 Apr 2010)

How will you know the winner before you get all the suggestions?


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> How will you know the winner before you get all the suggestions?



It will just feel right - and I will announce it.


----------



## Somebuddy (6 Apr 2010)

What bike are you taking? And how much camping gear etc


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Apr 2010)

Hello & welcome to the site, enjoy the ride. A hybrid MTB, no sus, road tyres, rack and (shhhh) mudguards. 4 panniers with 1 man tent, tarp, trangia stove and a few clothes.


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2010)

I am still trying to think of a name for your mascot. Got a few ideas.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Apr 2010)

Given the rate of people rushing their ideas in, you stand a very good chance of receiving a Dutch postcard.


----------



## Speicher (7 Apr 2010)

Quite possibly.  I would still like to suggest one or two names, pertaining to Holland, which you may choose to ignore.


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Apr 2010)

Go on, let's have a look at them....?

The names, that is!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (10 Apr 2010)

Front Blackburn lowrider now fitted, and my 'ship' complete with front/rear panniers and handlebar bag had it's first proper ride home from work. Feels great, looks the dogs!!!


----------



## Speicher (10 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Go on, let's have a look at them....?
> 
> The names, that is!!



Ah yes, the names of the mascot, still thinking about it.


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Apr 2010)

Anyone know the name of a good Dutch supermarket?


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Apr 2010)

or garage.......or camping shop/retailer?


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Anyone know the name of a good Dutch supermarket?



I'll let you know CP!


----------



## User169 (15 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Anyone know the name of a good Dutch supermarket?



Albert Hein


----------



## Haitch (15 Apr 2010)

Albert Hein
Super de Boer
Plus
C1000
Dirk
Jumbo 
Spar
are all national chains. 

They are usually smaller than UK supermarkets and have less choice and far fewer non-food articles. Bread, meat, fruit & veg are usually better from local shops (of which there are more than in the UK) and most towns of any size will have a market at least once a week (Saturday and generally either Friday or Wednesday).


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Apr 2010)

I am actually looking for suppliers of 'spiritus' which is the Dutch name for methylated spirit which my Trangia runs on. I will be arriving in Europoort/Rotterdam 'dry' so will need to stock up on it on the first day.


----------



## Haitch (15 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I am actually looking for suppliers of 'spiritus' ... will need to stock up on it on the first day.




Bike off the boat on to the main road, "Harwichweg". The third street on the right, where the through traffic swings round to the left, is Prins Hendrikstraat. There is an Albert Hein just round the corner at number 382.

If you go to this site and fill in "Hoek van Holland" in the "uw woonplaats" ("your town") box or "3161 AW" in the "Vul uw postcode in" box, you will see that it is within spitting disance of the harbour. Albert Hein opens at 8 in the morning and sells spiritus in blue plastic 1 litre bottles.

Oops thought you were arriving at the Hook. Just fill in Europoort on the same site and there is an Albert Hein on the Molenweg shopping street in Rozenburg. After you have stocked up, keep going through Rozenburg to get the ferry to Maassluis. The ferry is on the LF1 route.


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Apr 2010)

Thanks AlanH, great help. That's my fuel worries aleviated.


----------



## John Ponting (15 Apr 2010)

CP why will you arrive dry? Personal choice or ferry requirement? Your little bottle of meths shouldn't make a huge difference amongst the cars and trucks. I know they used to drain motorbike tanks on the Isle of Man Racket but not met it anywhere else.


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Apr 2010)

John Ponting said:


> CP why will you arrive dry? Personal choice or ferry requirement? Your little bottle of meths shouldn't make a huge difference amongst the cars and trucks. I know they used to drain motorbike tanks on the Isle of Man Racket but not met it anywhere else.



Good point, I was just thinking with my sensible head on. With my sealed Sigg bottle secreted in a pannier who's to know?


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2010)

CP you have a pm.


----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Apr 2010)

Just read it, thanks Speicher..............


----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Apr 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> I don't want to do my upcoming trip alone, so have press-ganged the services of this little fella - he's a pirate, but I just need a name for him.
> View attachment 6048
> 
> Answers below please.
> ...



Thanks to Speicher for her choice in name for my tour 'mate'

Linus Schtwiiiiiiiingmaan. 

Personally written postcard from the tour goes to Speicher.


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2010)

Well...er.. there wasn't much competition.. was there?



I thought that more of your female admirers members of this forum would suggest something.


----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> Well...er.. there wasn't much competition.. was there?
> 
> 
> *
> I thought that more of your female admirers  members of this forum would suggest something.*





Looks like I don't have many, but quality makes up for quantity


----------



## Speicher (22 Apr 2010)




----------



## ComedyPilot (22 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


>



I wonder if there's such a thing as a 'get a room' smiley?


----------



## Haitch (30 Apr 2010)

CP, 5 May, Liberation Day, is a public holiday in Holland. Given its nature and the fact that it's a holiday only once every five years, it might be strictly observed in some of the more rural areas. 

The forecast for the next five days is 13/14C and overcast, perfect for cycling.

Have a good trip.


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 Apr 2010)

Alan H said:


> CP, 5 May, Liberation Day, is a public holiday in Holland. Given its nature and the fact that it's a holiday only once every five years, it might be strictly observed in some of the more rural areas.
> 
> The forecast for the next five days is 13/14C and overcast, perfect for cycling.
> 
> Have a good trip.



Alan, I arrive in the Netherlands on Thursday 13th May, so I miss that holiday.


----------



## Haitch (1 May 2010)

Fairy Nuff. For some reason I thought you were going in the first week of May.


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 May 2010)

Now on with last-minute packing. Tomorrow is the day of departure. Don't know when/if I'll be online for the next 10 days or so, but if I don't then see ya. If I do, then it'll be just like now, only different-ish?


----------



## Haitch (11 May 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> Now on with last-minute packing.




May I recommend long johns and a souwester? Good luck, CP. Hope you have a good one.


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 May 2010)

Alan H said:


> May I recommend long johns and a souwester? Good luck, CP. Hope you have a good one.



Already packed, although the long range forecast looks to improve towards the weekend.

Or am I being a tad optimistic?


----------



## Haitch (11 May 2010)

I'm afraid the weather forecast suggests you can leave the sunblock at home.


----------



## Domestique (11 May 2010)

Have a good one CP. 
Nederlands is a great country to cycle in, regardless of the weather.


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 May 2010)

Just a quick look on the cyclist's weather site: http://www.weeronline.nl/Europa/Fietsen-Nederland/135/5 shows it is sort of OK, if a little cold, with a breeze from the south?


----------



## Haitch (11 May 2010)

ComedyPilot said:


> the cyclist's weather site: http://www.weeronline.nl/Europa/Fietsen-Nederland/135/5



Careful CP, this map compares the weather in different parts of the country. At the moment it's saying the best place to bike is North Holland/Wadden Islands. That doesn't mean it's good weather there, only that it's a bit better than the rest of the country.

www.buienradar.nl is useful for showing rainfall.


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 May 2010)

Oh well, nevermind. I'm there on Thursday morning, and get the ferry back a week on Saturday. In the meantime I have 10 days in the cycling mecca of the world.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2010)

Bonne route, as we don't say in Netherlands! May the winds be behind you!


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 May 2010)

Alan H said:


> *Careful CP, this map compares the weather in different parts of the country.* At the moment it's saying the best place to bike is North Holland/Wadden Islands. That doesn't mean it's good weather there, only that it's a bit better than the rest of the country.
> 
> www.buienradar.nl is useful for showing rainfall.



Yes, I then go on to look for specific towns, like Harlingen, Almere, Groningen etc for more detailed forecasts. 

Fingers crossed, eh?


----------



## ComedyPilot (11 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Bonne route, as we don't say in Netherlands! May the winds be behind you!



Cheers Rich, no going back now!!!


----------



## Cathryn (11 May 2010)

Have an awesome time. Don't forget to eat the applecake with cream...yummmm!!!!! Have one for me, as well.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Have an awesome time. Don't forget to eat the applecake with cream...yummmm!!!!! Have one for me, as well.



I did try it it Cathryn but I thought the pastry was a bit on the heavy side


----------



## Cathryn (11 May 2010)

Woos.

If you'd had more cream on it, it would have softened the pastry.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Woos.
> 
> If you'd had more cream on it, it would have softened the pastry.



You've seen this figure - I didn't keep that six pack slurping double cream you know


----------



## Cathryn (11 May 2010)

Oh we've all seen the figure! The picture haunts my dreams!!


----------



## HelenD123 (11 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Oh we've all seen the figure! The picture haunts my dreams!!



Yes, I think Rich prefers savoury snacks to sweet.


----------



## rich p (11 May 2010)

Calm down girls

CP, are you staying in hotels/B&Bs or camping? Have you got a list of possibilities or just hoping for divine providence?


----------



## friedel (13 May 2010)

I just filled Mr. ComedyPilot up with coffee and apple cake and sent him on his way up the coast. Poor guy hasn't gotten the best weather but at least it's not pouring rain.


----------



## Cathryn (13 May 2010)

Is he still smiling? I bet he is after apple cake! Met slagroom?


----------

